# Favorite foreign horror movie?



## Fletch350z

So, I've recently started to really watch a lot of foreign horror movies and I'm really finding some amazing ones. There are some main stream ones like "The Grudge" or "The Ring" but what are some of your favorites? Maybe some that most people wouldn't have heard of? 

I recently watched "I Saw the Devil" and "Chaser" on Netflix and really liked both of them. I Saw the Devil is one of my favorite horror films now as it is really well done and very creepy and dark. The ending is pretty great too, . So, what are your favorites?


----------



## highbury

Check out Lucio Fulci's _Zombie_ or any of the other Italian horror classics from the 70s and 80s. Another must-see is Dario Argento's _Suspiria_.


----------



## Fletch350z

Yep, those are both great movies as well!


----------



## Hairazor

The one that comes to mind for me is Nosferatu


----------



## austenandrews

Tough call. _Ju-On_ and _Let the Right One In_ are two of my favorite films period, but among the lesser-known ones, _The Orphanage_ was pretty effective.


----------



## Fletch350z

I like all of those. I saw the original let the right one in but haven't seen the "new" one. And, despite some bad reviews, I really liked the orphanage as well. On a similar note, I liked Don't be Afraid of the Dark and and Mama as well.


----------



## stars8462

Let The Right One In 
Ils (Them)
REC


----------



## drevilstein

Those are all great. I also like Primal (Australian) a lot and Cold Prey (Norwegian). Lately some of my favorite horror movies are from other countries.

A few more:

Dead Snow
Doghouse
The Devil's Backbone


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

I Saw the Devil was fantastic.....but my favorite is a French film, Martyrs.


----------



## stars8462

drevilstein said:


> Those are all great. I also like Primal (Australian) a lot and Cold Prey (Norwegian). Lately some of my favorite horror movies are from other countries.
> 
> A few more:
> 
> Dead Snow
> Doghouse
> The Devil's Backbone


Dangit - how could I forget about Cold Prey
I own and love the 1st and 2nd one.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

I just watched Bedevilled last night. It was really good.


----------



## RWB

Haute Tension (High Tension). Pretty intense in the vein of Hills Have Eyes. Another one pretty tuff is Inside. Both of these are French films and there are no apologies for lack of big story lines.


----------



## hazeldazel

I really love L_es Diaboliques_. It's a French film from 1955, horror/thiller about murder and ghosts.


----------



## kitchie

My favorite horror movie is Pee Mak.. It's a horror movie that made me laugh at the same time..


----------



## jobiz

There's a Japanese film from 1999 called Audition(Ôdishon).
This thing scared the hell out of me partly because when I started to watch it I didn't realize that it was a horror film! It started out like a kind of romantic comedy about a lonely man looking for love. Then things take a turn and it gets really crazy.

Great film.


----------

